# No more back pain for me!



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, at least I'm hoping. After YEARS of waking up sore, partially from aches and partially from a crap mattress, I have finally talked the woman into buying a good mattress. I have been doing research about them for almost 2 years. Bottom line is you need to use as firm of a mattress as you can handle for support.

My dilemma was a firm innerspring mattress just wasn't comfortable and a soft foam mattress wasn't supportive enough. Well this year Stearns and Foster came up with what I believe is the marriage between the two. An innerspring mattress with foam built in. I finally came to understand technology and engineering are just as important in a mattress as say a car or power saw. 

I should be receiving the new mattress in a week. Although I do have some reservations, I am excited. 4 kinds of foam, individually wrapped double coils, fully supported edges, covered in cashmere.....:thumbup:
I'll post my initial reviews after a few nights and then something a little more long term. Maybe my pains will subside, some????


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck with that. :thumbsup:
Don't think that would have prevented
my current back problems though.
Lifting someone who weighs half again
as much as you do can cause some hurt. :sad:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope it makes you "all better"!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Lifting someone who weighs half again
> as much as you do can cause some hurt. :sad:


I hear that. They usually don't come with the right handles to balance the load properly. Still hangin' in there, though? :thumbsup:

As for mattresses, for some reason I've never had quite enough incentive to go for anything fancy. I just shove a hunk of plywood under mine.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> As for mattresses, for some reason I've never had quite enough incentive to go for anything fancy. I just shove a hunk of plywood under mine.


I've been right there with ya. But enough is enough. I didn't work much this week taken care of the little woman after surgery so I can't blame me working on concrete for 8 hours for any pain that I've had. This morning was insane how bad my back hurt. After the woman's pain this week, she was complaining too. We spent about 4 hours trying out mattresses (not like that ) and I can't believe the difference in them. Most of the $600 ones felt like chit. 

Without worrying about price, we came up with our favorite.  $3500 retail . 

After comparison shopping, we got it for $1300. Considering we've spent about $1000 on multiple mattresses over the past 10 years, this doesn't seem so bad. It has a no questions asked, non-prorated 10 year warranty. I'm hoping it does the trick!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I am sure it will, we did the same about 2 years ago. Shopping for a mattress sucks, so hard to compare! We spent about 2,000 and it has been worth every penny!:thumbup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Once you sleep on a quality mattress you wil never go back, I have a denver mattress knock off of the pillow top stearns and foster, I can go to bed sore and wake up not sore from work.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought one 3 years ago with the foam and springs like you are decribing it was $1200. The matress was beyond great the first two years then the springs started to sag and the foam is still good. Now it is a pos that we keep saying we will replace. Thinking of the sleep number has any one tried it? sorry hijack.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> I bought one 3 years ago with the foam and springs like you are decribing it was $1200. The matress was beyond great the first two years then the springs started to sag and the foam is still good. Now it is a pos that we keep saying we will replace. Thinking of the sleep number has any one tried it? sorry hijack.


Not at all a hijack. I've been so sore over the past few years just from sleeping, I've had it and hope that my new mattress will help and this can be informative to anyone else that is in the same boat.

Regardless of cost, a mattress MUST be a good quality one. I've tried 2 knock-offs in the past 10 years and they SUCKED. Not saying all knock-offs are bad. I just tried to be cheap....didn't work.

Make sure any mattress you purchase has both a few week return policy if you don't like it after actually sleeping on it AND an extensive warranty. Any mattress with only a 2 or 3 year warranty or one that is prorated after a few years would be suspect to me.

As for the sleep number bed (air), I didn't like it for one reason; I call it the balloon effect. Since it's air, when you put pressure on it, you have to move the displaced air to another location. Think of a balloon on a table and press down on it with your hand. You depress the area under your hand but that pressure is pushed to other areas of the balloon or mattress, if you will. Don't get me wrong, I hear a lot of good things about it but no salesperson ever had a good reply to my "balloon" question. I didn't feel it was that comfortable to me. By all means though, I would say to try it. I personally didn't like it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> It has a no questions asked, non-prorated 10 year warranty.


 I gotta say, that's impressive. Here's hoping you don't have to make a claim.

So they didn't ask what you do for a living before giving you that warranty? :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> So they didn't ask what you do for a living before giving you that warranty? :laughing:


Actually, since I didn't buy a boxspring, they did write down that I have a platform bed. If they ever come to look at a warranty claim and it's not the bed I stated, I could lose the warranty.

Actually, my bed is very similar to this but a tad bit taller. Mattress sits right on the floor.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

How about a CT sleepover-we can take turns trying it out.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Make sure and read the warranty, I returned my mattress because it was sagging, they came out put a straight edge over it and it was over 2" so I was covered.
Same thing happened to my brother that bought his at a discount place with a 10 yr warranty and there's read it had to be sagging 5". :thumbsup:
My back hurts every morning unless I do a few back exercises before bed.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> How about a CT sleepover-we can take turns trying it out.




No brokeback mountain parties allowed! :laughing:

How about I just post my review after I use it for a bit! You trust me, right?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> No brokeback mountain parties allowed! :laughing:
> 
> How about I just post my review after I use it for a bit! You trust me, right?


Sure do trust you. Let's go visit Molly tomorrow!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anderson said:


> Make sure and read the warranty


1 1/2" :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Let's go visit Molly tomorrow!


I'll have to see. Working tomorrow and then taking the daughter to the show for an excellent report card. All depends on what time I get outta work. Just need to lay 350 sq ft of Ditra and prefill. I'm assuming under 4 hours but you just never know.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I'll have to see. Working tomorrow and then taking the daughter to the show for an excellent report card. All depends on what time I get outta work. Just need to lay 350 sq ft of Ditra and prefill. I'm assuming under 4 hours but you just never know.


hone: tomorrow when you know-possible :drink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Not at all a hijack. I've been so sore over the past few years just from sleeping, I've had it and hope that my new mattress will help and this can be informative to anyone else that is in the same boat.
> 
> Regardless of cost, a mattress MUST be a good quality one. I've tried 2 knock-offs in the past 10 years and they SUCKED. Not saying all knock-offs are bad. I just tried to be cheap....didn't work.
> 
> ...


 I assumed it was chambered not a ballon affect. Good analogy.

Yeah my matress is still covered under the warrenty but it has put a bad taste in my mouth for this brand. This was there top shelf line there is no room for better with them.

Hope you like yours a good night sleep is priceless.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

They must really have faith in there product to give you 10 years and 1 1/2 inch. Maybe they figure with your bad back you won't be putting it through its paces to often. 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Iron Man (Dec 9, 2009)

For whatever reason when my back is killing me and I go to sleep I usually end up waking up the next morning on the floor and my back feels fine. Never considered it to link to my mattress.


----------



## userobert (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope your back is better! I am a weather sensative! When a storm front comes thru I get down REAL bad! I found a Chinese massage that can move the electrical energy around on my back! 
W O W ! don't forget to have the mattress turned over and around!
I just NOW got an inversion table! You hock your feet in it upright and slowly turn upside down. It lets gravity stretch my back
W O W what a differance! I have lost 5 inches from my 6'3" frame in the last 3 years! Now I can stand up straight!
It was less than $100 with free shipping on Amazon.com!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife and I could not come to terms on a mattress and we got a Simmons Beautyrest His/Hers. One half firm and one half soft. Trouble is in the middle you feel the meeting point. We still weren't really happy. Then in '08 I went to Boston to my sisters wedding and we stayed at the Boston Harbor Hotel and as soon as we hit the bed we looked at each other and couldn't believe how comfortable the bed was. I yanked up the sheet to see the ID tag and it was a Simmons Beauty Rest. We went to the front desk and asked them where they got the mattress and they gave us a number for Simmons and when my wife called they put her through to a sales person that can identify mattresses by what hotel they are in. They said they get lot of business selling hotel mattresses to the general public. We ordered the mattress and they shipped it right to our house and it was even cheaper than buying from a store. The sales rep said the hotel mattresses use heavier gauge steel in the springs than the retail lines.


----------

